# I am created Shiva, the Destroyer:



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

Death, the shatterer of worlds. The dead night tiger made whole by the Master of Sinanju.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 1, 2003)

You da man, REMO.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 1, 2003)

Um, somebody needs a girlfriend, or two!


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Sep 2, 2003)

Well, if you are Shiva then I am Kali 

lol. Actually Kali is the Goddess of Destruction and Shiva is the God of Transformation. So if you want to beMegatron, your good to go.







*note: if you know anything about Exotic India or the Hindu way of life, that is Kali standing on top of Shiva. It is a very famous stance that is repeated in much art work (paintings, sculptures, etchings, etc).

But congradulations on your 10000 posts. :asian: 

If you cant find a girlfriendf or two... i recommend purchase of a few.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 2, 2003)

..I think I've seen Seig do that stance a few times....


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..I think I've seen Seig do that stance a few times....  *



Yep.. and that's Pete Behind him with the pokey thing..


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 2, 2003)

> and that's Pete Behind him with the pokey thing..



Hmmm, the pokey thing...... does that mean that the Hokey Pokey is actually kata?


----------



## pknox (Sep 2, 2003)

Wasn't Shiva finally defeated by Batgirl?

Oh wait, that was Lady Shiva...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Hmmm, the pokey thing...... does that mean that the Hokey Pokey is actually kata? *



ahhh Ha~! now we know the truth bout the Hokey Pokey~!! *G*


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 2, 2003)

10,000 posts is really an insane amount of posts. I can't even fathom reaching 1,000, even though I will soon!

You are shiva...


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 2, 2003)

Ops! I already did 3 posts ago!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2003)

Don't call me Remo!


----------



## Elfan (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Wasn't Shiva finally defeated by Batgirl?
> 
> Oh wait, that was Lady Shiva...
> ...



heh I remmber that.  Allthough Shiva did kill her first... (silly comic books, dont' ask).


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Don't call me Remo! *


You can't tell me you just came up with that out of the blue.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *You can't tell me you just came up with that out of the blue. *



Pure coincidence, I assure you.

(OK, I read the first 40 or 50 books. But I was mostly just looking for a good quote for my 10000th post.)


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Pure coincidence, I assure you.
> 
> (OK, I read the first 40 or 50 books. But I was mostly just looking for a good quote for my 10000th post.) *


Whenever I can find an original edition of the older ones, I grab them.  I think I have like the first 34.  They are absolutely hysterical.  I sit there and laugh my butt off reading those.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

Yes, they were funny. They're still going (with just one of the original authors), right?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Yes, they were funny. They're still going (with just one of the original authors), right? *


Yes, they're still going, but not with either of the original authors.  Richard Sapir has passed away, and Warren Murphy is doing other things.  They've been using other writers, some good, some not.  The current book ("Wolf's Bane" I think) was apparantly written by someone who's only passingly familiar with the personalities of the characters.  Reading it is like being neck-deep in mud and trying to sprint.  
I also heard that when the publisher's contract runs out, Warren Murphy will go back to writing the Destroyer books, possibly as e-books.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 4, 2003)

They lost me in the eighties.(thats book numbers) I did read the "Grand Master" by Warren and his wife Molly Cochrin. My recent training in speed concepts sort of negates the training Methods mentioned in the book. I wish it were as easy as the book suggested. I wear big heavy Barn Boots all the time and I will attest that I am not faster as a result I am actualy training myself to move slower. Damnit!


----------

